# BenQ Gl2450 Lautsprecher!



## BlueEyedDevil89 (3. Februar 2014)

Hallo Leute!

Ich habe folgendes Problem.

Ich habe den BenQ Gl2450 mit integrierten Lautsprechern geschenkt bekommen. Wenn ich über Youtube Musik höre kommt der Ton aus meinen PC-Lautsprechern, jedoch wenn ich im Spiel z.B. World of Tanks bin kommt kein Ton.

Meine Frage. Was muss ich tun damit egal was ich mache, also Musik über Youtube hören oder zocken, dass immer der Ton aus meinen PC-Lautsprechern kommt.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen

Liebe Grüße 

Dor Devil


----------



## Herbboy (3. Februar 2014)

Vermutlich ist im Spiel einfach nur noch als Audio-Quelle Dein Mainboardsound oder so eingestellt - schau mal in den Spieleoptionen bei Sound oder Audio nach, da müsstest Du dann den Monitor auswählen bzw. evtl auch die Grafikkarte. Ich vermute, du hast den Monitor per HDMI angeschlossen, dann könnte die passende "Soundkarte" also zB AMD HD Sound oder Nvidia HDMI oder so heißen.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil89 (3. Februar 2014)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Der Ton kam nachdem ich, den Lautsprecheranschluss (grün) rauszog und nochmal einsteckte, dann gings.

Ja hab ihn per HDMI angeschlossen.

Was ich hinzufügen muss, nachdem ich abends nochmal am PC saß, kam wieder kein Ton im Spiel. Ich musste erst wieder den Lausprecheranschuss (grün) rausziehen und nochmal einstecken.

Nachdem dann das Fenster vom HD Audio Deck kam wo ich vorderen Anschluss auswählen konnte gings wieder.

Ich versteh das nicht. Das ist doch sch****, wenn ich jedes mal bevor ich irgendwas mache erst den Lautsprecheranschluss aus und einstecken muss.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (3. Februar 2014)

Deaktivier einfach im Geräte-Manager das AMD-HDMI Audiogerät


----------



## Herbboy (3. Februar 2014)

Hast Du den Monitor per HDMI *und* per Audiokabel am PC? Bei HDMI reicht an sich das HDMI-Kabel, da brauchst Du nicht zusätzlich noch ein Kabel vom Mainboard/Soundkarte in den Monitor rein.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil89 (5. Februar 2014)

Ich habe den Monitor per HDMI angeschlossen. Ich habe auch nur das HDMI Kabel angeschlossen und kein zusätzliches.

Aus einem anderen Forum bekam ich den Tipp bei Wiedergabegeräten die Lautsprecher als Standardgerät zu markieren.

Leider springt die Markierung nach jedem Neustart wieder auf den Monitor. 

Was kann ich da machen?

@Eol_ruin Leider ist im Gerätemanager kein AMD- HDMI Audiogerät aufgeführt


----------



## Herbboy (5. Februar 2014)

Schau mal den Screenshot, so ist das bei mir. bei Dir sieht es etwas anders aus, da du andere Hardware hast, aber vom Prinzip her isses gleich. In der Liste stehen mehrere "Geräte", und eines müsste ein Verfügbarer HDMI-Anschluss der Grafikkarte sein - bei mir steht da dann eben "Digital Display Audio: AMD High Definition... " - mach da nen Rechtsklick drauf und dann BEIDES ankreuzen, was ich grün markiert hab. Danach dann auf "übernehmen" und "ok", starte dann den PC mal neu und schau, ob es klappt.

 Ach ja: HAST du denn überhaupt eine AMD-Grafikkarte? Sind deren Treiber aktuell?

 Und was ich auch nicht verstehe: was meinst Du mit dem "Lautsprecheranschluss grün", wenn Du doch nur HDMI angeschlossen hast? ^^ oder hast Du zusätzlich noch Lautsprecher oder Kopfhörer woanders am PC dran?

 Ansonsten mach mal einen Screenshot von Deinem Soundmenü, falls das nichts hilft


----------

